# GET THE GENIE EFFECT OF MAC ON WINDOWS



## gauravsuneja (Oct 24, 2005)

*home.cogeco.ca/~raduking/
DIRECT DOWNLOAD
*home.cogeco.ca/~raduking/RK_Launcher_04_Beta152.zip

GOT TO THIS PAGE AND U WILl NEVER REGRET GOING TO IT I F SOMEONE ISA BLE TO SEE TAHT EFFECT PLZ CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY

I HAVE TRIED MANY PCS BUT CUDN'TGET IT .I THINKIT NEED SOME MONSTER PC TO GET IT

if sumone wants to ask anthing u can got to below writen thread



*www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?
t=29101&page=7&pp=20&highlight=launcher



THIS IS WHAT IS CALLED GENIE EFEFCT
*img425.imageshack.us/img425/7436/picture19vl.png


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 24, 2005)

*www.apple.com/dotmac/

GET THE FREE MAC ACOUNT


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 24, 2005)

at least reply friends


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 24, 2005)

its real cooool man
damn impressive
nice found
i m really happy to have this on my desktop.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 24, 2005)

were u able to get the genie effect or shall i give u the next big thing but athat is too ols it give the genie effect on windows but it won't be mac like
add me to yahao so that we can talk

dr_gauravsuneja@yahoo.com


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 25, 2005)

THOSE WHO WANT TO SEE THE GENIE EFFECT CLICK ON THIS
*rapidshare.de/files/6709572/OD1.rar.html


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 25, 2005)

*rapidshare.de/files/6709654/OD2.rar.html


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 25, 2005)

KOYI RELPY DEGA USE AAL THSI PREFERABLY ON WINDOWS XP


----------



## theraven (Oct 25, 2005)

dude stop BUMPING topics every 2 minutes
ppl will reply if n when they want to / they test it out!!
6 posts in one thread 
3 each in spans of 6-15 minutes !!
QUIT IT !


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 26, 2005)

any body tried this leeme know kis card par
chalega yeh


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 28, 2005)

*works on 915 chipset*

works on 915 chipset


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2005)

@Gaurav: do you know that you can use front row on your mac mini? Its possible with a hack...


----------



## mario_pant (Oct 30, 2005)

hey this doesnt work for me..... but i'm pretty satisfied with my DDed copy of Mac OSX 10.4 x86 on one of my partition..... works nice.... although the effects are very low cause i do not have the 915G intel chipset for grafix for which mac osx 10.4 is primarily available.... PM me if u wanna know the most MOST simple way to just run mac osx on ur PC WITHOUT any dataloss or ammendment..... u just need to have a partition or an extra HDD...... no VMware required.... it is pretty cool u know... like age old dream come true........


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 30, 2005)

cool stuff works on my pc 

*img469.imageshack.us/img469/5289/genieeffect9ju.th.jpg

my pc config
pentuim 4 1.5ghz
256mb ram
geforce fx 5200 (128mb)


----------



## dreams (Oct 31, 2005)

seems to b gud.. shuld giv it a try..


----------



## gauravsuneja (Nov 1, 2005)

here is the genie effect scrit written for windows application called windows fx

*rapidshare.de/files/7036496/genieeffect.rar.html

if anyone wants to know what is windows fx
go to www.stardock.com


----------



## cryptid (Nov 8, 2005)

is this something like gdesklets for Linux


----------

